# Ft. Worth bike swap meet is February 7th



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

www.greatbikeswap.com


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## IlanTX (May 31, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'll be there


This looks like a good place to find some parts for my Raleigh project.


----------



## hrt4me (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it worth going if I have stuff I want to get rid of? I did not get a booth/table, so would I even be allowed to peddle what I have to sell/trade?


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

I went ...got rid of some stuff.. traded a seat I hate for one I might hate less... bought some bottle cages for 7 bucks..Came home with 100 dollars and now have less to step over.. yay..


----------

